# dark mode



## lukio (Oct 2, 2019)

waddup RIU, hope youre well.

was wondering if theres a dark mode planned at all? 

cheers


----------



## sunni (Oct 2, 2019)

I’ll suggest it but no plans


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 2, 2019)

+1 for dark mode


----------



## icetech (Oct 2, 2019)

Just came to post this myself... This for some reason i find really hard to read and hurts my eyes  Grasscity is the same thing with no way to change it.. not great..


----------



## Brettman (Oct 2, 2019)

+2 on the dark mode, This grey on white sucks.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 2, 2019)

+3


----------



## icetech (Oct 3, 2019)

I am actually curious how hard it is to add a dark mode? you would think it's just an addon or option to be turned on by the admin


----------



## lukio (Oct 3, 2019)

cheers @sunni 



icetech said:


> Just came to post this myself... This for some reason i find really hard to read and hurts my eyes  Grasscity is the same thing with no way to change it.. not great..


i'm the same. the blue light from phones and computers is really bad for your eyes. The new phones and computers have "night shift" or something similar which warms the screens, i would REALLY recommend it if you struggle with this, it will save your eyes.

on mac it looks like this 


or you can even buy yellow tinted glasses for this reason.


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2019)

Howdy I asked we looked into it it requires ya building a whole new theme 
Not a flip a switch kinda thing and we’re still working on new Riu atm


----------



## icetech (Oct 3, 2019)

sunni said:


> Howdy I asked we looked into it it requires ya building a whole new theme
> Not a flip a switch kinda thing and we’re still working on new Riu atm


 Ah thank you.. i always thought they had pre-made themes for forums.. now i know


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2019)

icetech said:


> Ah thank you.. i always thought they had pre-made themes for forums.. now i know


They have premises but they are like pre made in the sense you will have to fix it to your forum 
It’s basic like getting a craft kit to do everything of said craft you still have to do everything but all the pieces you need are bought


----------



## kroc (Oct 13, 2019)

Mozilla has a add on for dark mode, it sets a toggle on the address bar so you can switch it on or off on any site. just google "dark mode mozilla add on" or something similar if youre really needing a fix


----------



## icetech (Oct 13, 2019)

kroc said:


> Mozilla has a add on for dark mode, it sets a toggle on the address bar so you can switch it on or off on any site. just google "dark mode mozilla add on" or something similar if youre really needing a fix


awesome and thanks, will try it out


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 14, 2019)

kroc said:


> Mozilla has a add on for dark mode, it sets a toggle on the address bar so you can switch it on or off on any site. just google "dark mode mozilla add on" or something similar if youre really needing a fix


You, my fine sir; are a genius. Seriously! Lol.

Not wanting to go the Mozilla route (I just prefer shitty Chrome), I did some checking, and this works for me. I did try to post a screenshot of my new dark mode, but it came out normal. Bright white. WTH??? It does work for me.....









How to get Google Chrome dark mode on iOS, Android and Windows


Get Google Chrome dark mode on any device, and enjoy a new look for more comfortable browsing at night time




www.techradar.com





*How to enable dark mode for Google Chrome*
By Cat Ellis August 13, 2019

*Enable dark mode for Chrome on Android*
_*1. *Dark mode is still an experimental feature in Chrome for Android, so bear in mind that some design elements might look a little strange. To activate it, enter *chrome://flags* in the browser's address bar. 


*2.* Tap the 'Search flags' box and enter the work *dark*. You'll find two options here: 'Android web contents dark mode' and 'Android Chrome UI dark mode'. If you activate the first option, Chrome will detect if a site's developers have created a dark version and select it automatically. If there's no dark version available, the browser will invert the site's colors. Activating the second option means that the browser interface itself will turn dark.

*3. *Tap the drop-down menu under each of these options and change the setting to 'Activated', then restart Chrome.


*4. *Now open the settings menu, tap 'Themes' and select 'Dark'. If you can't see the Themes option, restart Chrome again and it should appear.



*Enable dark mode for Chrome on iOS*
Google hasn't released a dark mode for Chrome on iOS, but it's a work in progressand may become available with the browser's next major update.
_


----------



## Prawn Connery (Oct 16, 2019)

I came here looking to see if it was possible to change the current theme, but I guess I have my answer for now.

I'm not sure if this is related, but is there any way to set highlight preferences (for when you highlight text) to something other than white, as well as turn off the grammar correction highlight (red lines under text) etc?

I love the speed of the new site and I'm getting used to the new layout, but I do miss the old green theme.


----------



## lukio (Oct 16, 2019)

Prawn Connery said:


> to something other than white,


if youre on a mac? you can change that, prawny.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Oct 16, 2019)

lukio said:


> if youre on a mac? you can change that, prawny.


It's only white when I highlight text in a message I'm writing, not other people's posts. If that's what you're talking about, then yes, I'm on a Mac and would appreciate a fix. Thanks.


----------



## lukio (Oct 16, 2019)

Prawn Connery said:


> would appreciate a fix.


Go to Preferences > General and change highlight colour




waiiittttt...oh shit yeah, lol! its white in this reply. Im out! that is annoying....i'll let you know if i figure it out.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## inDC4now (Oct 16, 2019)

Prawn Connery said:


> It's only white when I highlight text in a message I'm writing, not other people's posts. If that's what you're talking about, then yes, I'm on a Mac and would appreciate a fix. Thanks.


This is what I notice too @Prawn Connery . Firefox for Windows has a dark mode but it didn't affect the Roll It Up page. I downloaded an extension called Dark Mode and installed it as an ad-on. Now I have a little switch on my browser and I can jump into dark mode and back again. Here's a screen shot highlighting this post:


----------



## Prawn Connery (Oct 16, 2019)

^ You da man! I'll have a look around for a Mac version and install it. Thanks!


----------

